# how to configure nat type to open?



## ChrisGasm (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys i have a linksys router i know how to log into it but once I'm inside i do not know which options to select in order to change my nat type to open so i can play cod 4 with a open nat type.I use my ps3 and i have a nat2 type there that says moderate during the game , i would like to change this so my game work all the time

Router - linksys Cisco
Windows- XP


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

I refer you to this thread...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox-live-and-nat-issues-187282.html

Even if you don't have an Xbox, the part where you set it to open will hopefully help.

Try it and post back, if it doesn't work then we'll try to help further...


----------



## ChrisGasm (Jan 19, 2010)

i follewed the steps and got stuck at fowarding ports part , i might have done somehting wrong i dnt know cuz it tells me that my ports are not open pleas help


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ChrisGasm said:


> i follewed the steps and got stuck at fowarding ports part , i might have done somehting wrong i dnt know cuz it tells me that my ports are not open pleas help


What is your Router and what Ports have you already forwarded?


----------



## ChrisGasm (Jan 19, 2010)

my router is linksys WRT320N and i forwarded 2005,3074,3075,3478 and 5223 both protocol. but i might have made a mistake at the static ip adress i think i was suppsoed to put the one from my ps3 and not the one of my pc , but i did this and it says that my ports are still closed . 

do i also have to open the ones of my modem , if soo i might have a problem because i don't have the user name or password =/

i also found this guide "http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=231094 " it seems pretty compromising sooo i'll give it a shot 

thnx for u help and i hope u can help me out


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ChrisGasm said:


> my router is linksys WRT320N and i forwarded 2005,3074,3075,3478 and 5223 both protocol. but i might have made a mistake at the static ip adress i think i was suppsoed to put the one from my ps3 and not the one of my pc , but i did this and it says that my ports are still closed .
> 
> do i also have to open the ones of my modem , if soo i might have a problem because i don't have the user name or password =/
> 
> ...


Looks a very detailed and good guide. Post back when you've followed it to tell us of the results :wink:


----------

